
Elon Musk won’t be smoking weed in public again, NASA admin says - snake117
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/29/18118769/elon-musk-smoke-weed-nasa-admin-jim-bridenstine-workplace-culture-review
======
angersock
I'm betting everybody at mission control was sober when they lost both
shuttles. Temperance didn't save anybody in the Appllo 1 capsule.

